
Why do women always feel colder than men? - jwilliams
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5106854.ece
======
justindz
My wife's a portable furnace and I'm cold-blooded. Incidentally, she also
grabs the comforter at night, hooks it under her torso and rolls up in a
burrito. I have purchased a second comforter.

------
josefresco
I'm going to write an 'informational' article today about keeping cool with
'helpful' and convenient links to products from stores that have in no way
anything to do with this article, myself or my company. And of course there
will be no sort of financial agreement that benefits me as the author in
exchange for sending traffic to these web stores.

/end sarcasm

------
jleyank
Anybody who thinks women ALWAYS feel colder than men has obviously not lived
with a menopausal woman... Talk about role reversal!

------
burke
Women have less blood than men (and narrower blood vessels), so they can't
keep their extremities warm as effectively.

EDIT: Didn't notice this was an actual link, but that's probably what the
article says anyway.

~~~
pmjordan
The article says this:

 _And women really do feel the cold more than men, but this is because they
are better at conserving heat than men. Mark Newton, a scientist at W.L. Gore,
the company that makes Gore-Tex, and a researcher at the University of
Portsmouth, explains: “Women have a more evenly distributed fat layer and can
pull all their blood back to their core organs.”_

------
shadytrees
Spoiler alert: boobs.

